# cartilage transplant



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I have been told i have arthritis grade 4 changes in lateral patella, what that means (i think) is my cartilage is worn away and now it is bone on bone.
I have been referred to another specialist who deals with cartilage transplants and will find out if this procedure will be benifical to me.
I was wondering if any member has had this procedure done or if anyone knew how successful the procedure is?
I understand the procedure but wonder if this is just delaying a knee replacement?


----------

